# Alpine Archery for 2009



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Ventura

We are going to offer it with the Mini Velocitec Cam as an option. This will provide a draw length of 26-29. 
It will also be offered in 2 target colors, *black *and a *candy apple red*

Sienna
We are changing the pink to more of a *hot pink color *and adding a *black color* also


Velocitec Cam Draw Stop for 2009 as well......


----------



## alpineprocomp1 (Aug 25, 2008)

*ventura*

Chris,
I can't wait to get my hands on an 09' in target color,my '08 is a real tack driver. I'm telling everyone to shoot them because they will be pleasantly surprised with this bows performance. Thanks,Cody


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

*that is what everyone that shoots our bows say*

welcome we do have great bows you just have to shoot them


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

My '08 shoots awesome!! I can't wait to get one in a target color. Is the draw stop going to be offered for both sizes of Velocitec cams??????


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*alpines*

I also can't wait to get an 09! Alpine bows really are great shooting bows just really underrated by most!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

*And a draw stop for the 09*

We have been working on it for a while we just got the go ahead with our idea....


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Alpine without question makes a great bow but for 2009 I would like to see the Silverado series drop some weight. I would also like to see a mid range bow in the lineup. Alpine has a great value bow with Frontier and a great selection top end with the Silverado and Ventura, but nothing for the person looking in the mid range for price.


----------



## Jet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cris,

for 2009, any bow with longer ATA ?

Where you can buy your bow in Europe ?

Thank's


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

*I will have to check on that one*

you can also email the company for a list or just go to the web site www.alpinearchery.com and they can help or I can try to find out for you ..either way is great.


----------



## archery4378 (Apr 21, 2006)

*2009 target colors*

When is Alpine going to make left handed target bows for us southpaws. I need one to go with my 2007 silverado.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

*let me check*

On that one for soem reason I have had several left hand calls this weekend


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Any chance of a draw stop on the cams this years? I would be nice to have the adjustable let off so more people could get the feel they like whatever it may be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

*draw stop for 09*

They will or are to be done Oct of 08 my understanding.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

can't wait till october.


----------



## MAYOR (Feb 15, 2008)

*2009 Alpine Bows*

The 2009 target bows are going to be powder coated, this is one great company. I am a shooter and a dealer, their customer service is second to none. They really stand behind their product. I haven't had the first problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

*Thank you*

For not only shooting our Bows but for selling them as well.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I too am a factory staff shooter for Alpine, and let me tell you, their bows are awesome. I currently shoot the Silverado, the Sabre, and the Ventura. I am also lefthanded, and can't wait for a Ventura in the candy apple red if they are going to be available in LH. Chris, maybe you can put in another good word for us southpaws!!

Here is a pic of the bear I shot on Saturday with my Silverado.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

*Great looking Bear*

Be sure and send me a photo so we can do something with it... [email protected]


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Thanks Chris*

PM has been sent.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

3D-GURU said:


> I too am a factory staff shooter for Alpine, and let me tell you, their bows are awesome. I currently shoot the Silverado, the Sabre, and the Ventura. I am also lefthanded, and can't wait for a Ventura in the candy apple red if they are going to be available in LH. Chris, maybe you can put in another good word for us southpaws!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the bear I shot on Saturday with my Silverado.
> 
> Rob


Nice Bear.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks. It was quite an evening, and one I won't soon forget. Especially since I got it all on video!!

Rob


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

bout said:


> They will or are to be done Oct of 08 my understanding.


Chris will these cams retrofit an 07'?


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Chris

Do you have pics of the new Ventura target bows yet??
Trying to decide between the black and red.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

New colors are up on the Alpine website. Simply click on the 2009 catalog on the right hand side.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

09 looks great for Alpine for sure! I love the Softloc Special edition quivers and the upgrade on the accessories on the Frontier. The only thing I don’t see is a mid ranged bow in the lineup. Alpine has a great introductory priced bow with the Frontier and a Great upper level bow with the SILVERADO Sabre and VENTURA but lack a mid priced bow???????? In terms of the new colors, that’s great and all but I would like to see a decrease in mass weight in the Silverado series………….:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

The draw stop will be an awesome edition on an awesome bow ! Can't wait to see them ... My comp is lonely


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

I can't speak for their bows, but I feel the need to pipe up and say that I have been very impressed with Alpine so far! I contacted Alpine about getting one of their stabilizers for a project I was working on for my blog. They were very generous in providing me several items for review.

Reviews are forthcoming, but my initial impressions are that they make quality products and really went out of their way to assist me.

I don't need a new bow this season, but my daughter will need one soon, and Alpine will be #1 in our considerations! Down the road, I would not hesitate to consider them for bows or accessories.

Marshall MacFarlane
Desert Rat Blog


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*Hear are some photo of the Pro Comp for 2009*

Wow are they sharp and shoot well


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*going to have to wait*

till I get home I just can't get it here at work


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Man I love that new Alpine Silverado Ventura, I am so glad they made a longer axel to axel bow, that has been exactly what I have been waiting for. Everybody should consider Alpine when choosing a bow.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice shooters! and No press needed that means in the field repairs (or my office chair) I like doing my own stuff so it works out great ... I still can't get over the attention to detail on my Pro-Comp can't wait to get an 09' hunting rig. I'm leaning toward the Sabre as I like the modular riser design and it a bit longer ATA but the Ventura's BH looks good too..

I'm so confused ...

One question Chris is Predator available anymore? I did not see it as an option ... I like G1 too. My film decorator OHG does both so either way!

Has anybody got to shoot one with the new drawstop yet?

Like I said before great edition to a great design


----------



## JerseyShooter (Aug 8, 2008)

*Finally!*

Finally someone designed a built-in method to work on cables! I have been waiting for this to happen and I am not surprised it was Alpine that brought it to market! 

Super excited the Ventura is around for 09 and with different options. I am sure the other Alpine bows are sweet shooters, but I can't get past their looks. I would probably forget about their unique style after shooting one, but since the ventura is around for 09 (Very attractive bow) I will be getting it.

I was worried the Ventura would be discontinued and the modular style would be king. I very glad to find it was very popular for 08 and will be well supported in the future. 

JerseyShooter


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ventura*

I've had the opportunity to shoot the Ventura, and I have finally found a bow that will make me give up my BowTech's. This has a long enough ata to shoot fingers, and ssssmmmooooottthhhh!!!. I'll be having me one in short order.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

lefty9000 said:


> I've had the opportunity to shoot the Ventura, and I have finally found a bow that will make me give up my BowTech's. This has a long enough ata to shoot fingers, and ssssmmmooooottthhhh!!!. I'll be having me one in short order.


WOW giving up a BowTech, I've been wondering about the new ventura, probably going to be the bow I get this year.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

So Chris;

Now that I have seen the new colours on the website, when will my lefthanded Ventura in red be available??? Remember, I said lefthanded. I love my '08 Ventura, it is an awesome shooter, but I really like a target coloured bow for competitions. People just tend to notice them alot more.

I am also very impressed with the new quivers, and the Whisperflite rest being available in silver now, to match the target bows. As always, Alpine is not only keeping up with the pack, they don't mind leading the way!!!!!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

*Here they are*

the New colors


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

what kind of deals do u have for staff shooters?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*will the 2009 cams fit on a 2008 venture*

Just wondering if the 2009 Ventura cams will fit on the 2008.

I would like to have the stop.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Is the Ventura riser drilled and tapped on the back for a string stop?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

*O yes*

for sure


----------

